# Apprenticeship hours



## Element (6 mo ago)

I have 2 questions. 1. I used to work for an electrical company years ago as an apprentice. Had the lincese ans all but wonderinf if I lost my hours due to inactivity on my lincese. I joined a new company 12 years after i quit the last one. 2. I was also recently hurt on the job and was out of work for 2 months. During that time I got workmens comp. Do I get hours for that since it was a work related incident?


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Short answer, no.
What practical work experience did you gain while on compo? None!
The object of working hours is to gain experience.


----------



## Element (6 mo ago)

wcord said:


> Short answer, no.
> What practical work experience did you gain while on compo? None!
> The object of working hours is to gain experience.


Was afraid of that. Losing 2 months time towards the hours needed. Thanks I emailed the construction board the question but never got a response. 

Do you know abiut the 1st question also. TIA


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Rules are different everywhere and nobody knows where you are located. 
You should call the board if they won't return e-mails. They are the determining authority.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

Welcome !


----------



## BleedingLungsMurphy (10 mo ago)

Element said:


> Losing 2 months time towards the hours needed.


You didn't lose anything if you weren't at work. There are no hours for you to lose.

In Canada hours = hours working under the supervision of a qualified person.
You don't get any hours for weekends, paid holidays, or any other time off.

The tasks you perform should also be related to your level of technical training. 4th year apprentices should be learning the skills that they were not qualified to learn when they were a 1st year otherwise we end up with incompetent journeyman that no one wants waste time re-training. Your apprenticeship isn't a race to the finish, enjoy it while it lasts.


----------

